# 6 gal Multi's project *Suggestions*



## jordie94 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey Folks,

So I got given a 6gal (23l) Fluval edge by a family member, having owned one of these tanks already which is currently a endler gubby/Cherry Shrimp setup. I understand how the tank runs and can easily manage water changes and tank maintenance. My big question though is does anyone have any experience with housing Multi's in a small tank and if so how did it play out ?

I am looking at getting 1 male and 3 females for 4 total fish. Tank is currently cycling and should be ready in a few days (accelerated cycle by using media from other tank)

Crushed Coral sand and Texas Holy rock make up substrate with heaps of Shells on the way !!!

Any info or help would be amazing.


----------



## jordie94 (Jan 15, 2020)

Photo of setup for those interested. Lots of sand space for shells and multi's to move stuff around


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A local guy had about 20 in a 5 gallon. They were breeding. Just keep your stock low initially. I certainly wouldn't suggest 20! Water quality can go down hill quickly in such a small volume, but it sounds like you know what you're doing. Good luck and welcome to C-F!


----------

